# Severe gerd and diarrhea is this commom?



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

I had severe gerd symptoms last week..buping, gs, burning in my throat, acidy taste in my mouth.

My dr put me on a vit d liquid supplement for a deficiency, but the next day after taking it I got wful crmping, diarrhea and my gerd symptoms wold happen with it sometimes.

Anywy, now I have an awful acidy taste in my mouth, have had cramping and diarrhea and gassy paiin.

Could Gerd caause all of this and can it all be related to the gerd flre up from a week ago?

I ate yogurt before I went to bed last night and was up all night with diarrhea, cramping and the chills.

Please tell me if this has happened to you and what should I eat???

Thanks


----------

